# Do you use pet colgne and what is your favourite?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been using TropicClean Papaya scent but I really do not like it. The baby powder one smells much nicer but I must say the very best I have ever smelled was a product called Groomers Edge Unleashed, It was nice and light. My groomer uses this one from time to time and it is my favourite.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

No, because most scents are synthetically made and quite possibly toxic, especially to little lungs. (Even if the label says "natural," that does not mean a thing.) If it contains "Fragrance," it is a chemical. The only truly natural scents are called "Essential Oils."


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't use any perfumes on Bisou but sometimes (not often) I do spray a tiny tiny amount of essential lavender oil (which is heavily diluted with water) on Bisou's coat. It's her 'baby relax' spray! lol.

I have it for myself- for my face and to use in my house sometimes anyway.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Nope, I just give them a bath about once a week and they stay smelling good. If I need cologne I figure it's time for another bath.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

No, I don't use it and neither does their groomer. 

Linda


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley:I use cologne so often that I have still some left from Pet Silk that I bought 10 years ago.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli LOVES cologne! I have to put magazines and store advertisement papers with cologne inserts in them in a location where Karli can't reach them. She goes bonkers trying to rub her face on them. She'll rip a magazine to shreds trying to get to the cologne insert.

I don't think essential oils are any healthier for us or our pets than colognes. In fact, I have read they can cause liver damage (hepatotoxicity) and allergic reactions in pets, especially cats. I tried to find the article online but couldn't find it. If I run across or remember where I read it, I'll post it. I have asthma and nothing puts me into bronchospasm faster than aromatherapy products with essential oils in them. 

Back to the OP's question. Cologne preferences are highly "personal preference". I usually like sweet-scented fragrances. Some people hate 'em. I think some colognes other people wears smells nasty, but apparently they like them.

For inexpensive colognes for dogs, Show Seasons has some fun fragrances. I have the Sugar Cookie and the Hard Candy Christmas (Peppermint) and like both of them.

ShowSeason Animal Products : Products 


Because of my asthma, I rarely use cologne on our dogs, but probably the inexpensive cologne I like best is Balance's "Blackberry Vanilla Musk" .

Blackberry Vanilla Musk Pet Cologne


For an outrageously EXPENSIVE cologne, Les Poochs sells a bottle of VIP for $3000.00. I don't have that one, but have sniffed it and it smells really nice.


Les Poochs VIP Dog and Pooch Fragrances 


Joy


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

To answer you question literally:
Yes, _I_ do use pet cologne! :w00t:
I really love the tangerine scent of the Pethead Furball Detangling Spray.
It was leaking one time and I wiped the excess on my hair, that is how I discovered that it was so nice...
Also, it is free of paraben, petroleum, sulfate & DEA.
That is what I use on the pups on occaison.

We also have the Tropiclean Papaya.
It smells like Pina Colada.
And it makes my pups smell like they have been out drinking, 
which is concerning.
We rarely use it.

I just adore the Show Season Sugar Cookie, as mentioned above.
I wonder if any Canadian stores carry it??


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

vjw said:


> Karli LOVES cologne! I have to put magazines and store advertisement papers with cologne inserts in them in a location where Karli can't reach them. She goes bonkers trying to rub her face on them. She'll rip a magazine to shreds trying to get to the cologne insert.
> 
> I don't think essential oils are any healthier for us or our pets than colognes. In fact, I have read they can cause liver damage (hepatotoxicity) and allergic reactions in pets, especially cats. I tried to find the article online but couldn't find it. If I run across or remember where I read it, I'll post it. I have asthma and nothing puts me into bronchospasm faster than aromatherapy products with essential oils in them.
> 
> ...


OMG ! I had no idea that essential oils can be that toxic to pets. Thank you for letting me know !


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Many things in large quantities can be toxic. Many companies claim they use REAL essential oils in aromatherapy products, but they do not, or they use oils which are cut with synthetics.

The essential oils I am talking about are not called "natural" or "fragrance" 

Pure, good quality oils are available as single essences (and some mixes) from reputable companies like Aura Cacia. 

Of course, anyone can be sensitive to anything. 

However,

True good quality essential oils should always be heavily diluted with water or other oils, or sometimes alcohol. I have been making my own cleaning products and holistic health remedies using many different essential oils for years.

I can assure you that I am extremely chemically sensitive - to the point that I sometimes cannot be in the same room for long with people who use cologne. I cannot be around leather furniture for long (due to chemicals used in the tanning process,) or any pesticides without getting sick FOR DAYS. 

However, I have used essential oils (properly) for years with absolutely not one issue whatsoever, and my dogs have never suffered any ill effects, either. Cats are a different story.


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

My groomer puts something on Sugar that smells so good. lasts along time too.
I don't know what it is called. Sure smells good. Everyone that comes to the house says how good she smells. lol


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> True good quality essential oils should always be heavily diluted with water or other oils, or sometimes alcohol. I have been making my own cleaning products and holistic health remedies using many different essential oils for years.
> 
> I can assure you that I am extremely chemically sensitive - to the point that I sometimes cannot be in the same room for long with people who use cologne. I cannot be around leather furniture for long (due to chemicals used in the tanning process,) or any pesticides without getting sick FOR DAYS.
> 
> However, I have used essential oils (properly) for years with absolutely not one issue whatsoever, and my dogs have never suffered any ill effects, either. Cats are a different story.


I have used essential oils for years. Even used some to treat Alex's staph infection. I put some in the water I use to clean the floor. Nobody has ever gotten sick from them. If anything it has kept the flu away from us.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Many things in large quantities can be toxic. Many companies claim they use REAL essential oils in aromatherapy products, but they do not, or they use oils which are cut with synthetics.
> 
> The essential oils I am talking about are not called "natural" or "fragrance"
> 
> ...


 I agree totally. Good post


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I always decline the fragrance when my pups get groomed. I think they are too strong. I prefer light and fresh. I've tried several grooming sprays but they usually smell too strong for me as well so I dilute them half and half with water, sometimes more. Last week I bought some organic essential oils and I made my own grooming spray today! I am very happy with the result and plan to play around with it some more. I would like to come up with something that helps to keep the fleas off my sweet doggies during their walks.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I looked on the ASPCA's Poison Control site and found this info. on essential oils:


Re Tea Tree Oil:

ASPCA | Tea Tree Oil


Four Pages of Information About Essential Oils:

ASPCA | Search Results


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

vjw said:


> I looked on the ASPCA's Poison Control site and found this info. on essential oils:
> 
> 
> Re Tea Tree Oil:
> ...



Tea Tree Oil should not be used for aromatherapy. Anyway, it smells awful. Heavily diluted Tea Tree Oil is an antiseptic/antibacterial oil. If one actually *KNOWS* how to use Essential Oils *PROPERLY*, then there is little risk to dogs - barring any allergy.

Google "ingredients used in colognes," - you'll come up with formaldehyde, toluene, etc. Then compare THOSE ingredients to Essential Oils - used properly.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Tea Tree Oil should not be used for aromatherapy. Anyway, it smells awful. Heavily diluted Tea Tree Oil is an antiseptic/antibacterial oil. If one actually *KNOWS* how to use Essential Oils *PROPERLY*, then there is little risk to dogs - barring any allergy.
> 
> Google "ingredients used in colognes," - you'll come up with formaldehyde, toluene, etc. Then compare THOSE ingredients to Essential Oils - used properly.


WHEW!!!! It's in a dog shampoo (along with aloa and oatmeal etc) which we use sometimes (anti itch)


----------

